# Introducing Tibby



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We decided to keep this one. I've just been way behind in working on our website, and not too long ago got everything working again.

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/Tibi.html


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tibby is just adorable!! Great Pictures...love the coloring!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! Is she a bred by you girl?? 
Looking forward to watching her grow up!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

TilliesMom said:


> Gorgeous! Is she a bred by you girl??
> Looking forward to watching her grow up!!


It's kind of a long story. The Mom (well bred) is staying with us. She belongs to a good breeder friend of ours, who had to downsize. She was bred to our Jefe, who produces a lot of color. We whelped the litter, raised and placed the babies (there were only 2) unadvertised. This was a test breeding, but really produced better than any of us expected. We had no idea that we would end up wanting to keep one.

As we have selected away from the curly coat in our line, with DNA testing, we lost some of the colors including Brindle and Sable (which it turns out comes from the same color genes).

Tibby is a Red Brindle, without the curly gene. She has great conformation and movement (almost like Posh's), and is a real charmer.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Tibby is a beautiful hav._


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you finally introduced Tibby. She's adorable and her coloring is stunning. She must look so strange as a member of your basically black and white crew. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

on your web page I saw a pup named Kappa is she Red Brindle ? or was it just the photo? Anyway I love your new addition.:clap2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tibby is very cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Suzi said:


> on your web page I saw a pup named Kappa is she Red Brindle ? or was it just the photo? Anyway I love your new addition.:clap2:


That was a pretty old litter, before we selected away from the curly gene.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

very sweet


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice straight legs. When will Tibby start going to shows? She is very cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She's going to a 4to6 month puppy match soon, in Richmond at a show. She won't be old enough to go in the real ring until the end of July.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tom, she's a beautiful girl. Good luck in the ring!


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

I've met Tibby and she is just as delightful in person as she is cute in her pictures!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> Glad you finally introduced Tibby. She's adorable and her coloring is stunning. She must look so strange as a member of your basically black and white crew. Thanks for sharing.


She's beautiful! Before I saw Sandypaws' post, I was about to comment that her coloring is so different than your other dogs.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom - I'm curious why you're selecting away from the curly gene. Is it for aesthetics and/or are straight coats easier to groom? - Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> She's going to a 4to6 month puppy match soon, in Richmond at a show. She won't be old enough to go in the real ring until the end of July.


We'll be crossing our fingers for her!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

MarinaGirl said:


> Tom - I'm curious why you're selecting away from the curly gene. Is it for aesthetics and/or are straight coats easier to groom? - Jeanne


"easier to groom" is a big understatement. We won't produce another curly coat. We've produced a few fully curly coats though the years before the DNA test became available.

Even for ones that carry curly, they may not have a fully curly coat, but it sure looks like to us that it can modify the silky coat. For example, Brio can go for three weeks and not be brushed, and in ten minutes Pam can have him brushed out, ready for a bath, and go in the show ring the next couple of days.

None of our boys carry a copy of curly, and most of our girls don't. The ones we've kept for the past few years don't carry a copy either.

Each color has it's own texture. Most of the drop coats still have a wave. The straightest is the Parti Belton-the white in that seems to stay the straightest. For years, I didn't think there was such a thing as Sable that didn't also have at least one copy of curly, but Tibby proves that wrong.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom. Tibby is very cute and is an amazing addition to your family.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can attest to the easy of a non-curly coat. Now that Kodi is an adult, he can easily go a week without grooming, though he rarely does. I've never tried 3 weeks, but I bet it still wouldn't be much of a problem. Unlike Pam and Tom, I only have one boy to fuss over, so I usually groom him daily, whether I have to or not.  But it's extremely rare for me to find something I'd even call a "knot" let alone a "mat", and I can groom him completely in under 10 minutes, including putting his top knot in.

Kodi is a Parti Belton like his mom, Razzle. (you can see her on the Starborn web site) His white parts are wavy unless he has been freshly dried with a force dryer. Then he's pretty straight for about 24 hours. I actually LIKE the waviness of his coat, but don't like him running around wet. Hence the use of the dryer.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Tibby's coloring and the name you chose. Best of luck with the puppy!

-Beth


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, what a little pumpkin!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my - what a beautiful puppy - I love her/him?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a general breeding/showing question: Before you decide to breed a dog, do you get all of her Championship/ribbons/all those letters by her name first?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

morriscsps said:


> Just a general breeding/showing question: Before you decide to breed a dog, do you get all of her Championship/ribbons/all those letters by her name first?


Sometimes yes. Sometimes no. We've been doing it long enough that we know what we are looking at, so it's not really that important to us personally. Pam taught AKC Judges how to judge the breed for 7 years soon after Havanese were accepted by AKC. We have personally written a lot of the evaluation stuff, Judges Education stuff, invented soaped pictures, and taught a lot of other breeders how to evaluate conformation. They absolutely do have to be old enough to have passed all their health testing though. Hips can't get approved until after 2 years of age, so it'll be a while if we do decide to breed this girl.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awww, Tibby is precious I also like that name too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a picture of her, and her brother, that I just came across while looking for something else. They must have been about 10 weeks here. It was so easy potty training only 2 puppies, that they had earned the run of the main part of the house by the time they were 6 weeks old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Here's a picture of her, and her brother, that I just came across while looking for something else. They must have been about 10 weeks here. It was so easy potty training only 2 puppies, that they had earned the run of the main part of the house by the time they were 6 weeks old.


Boy are they cute, Tom! There's certainly nothing cuter than sable or brindle puppies! I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that Tibby holds onto lots of color! A nice shade of apricot (with a sprinkle of black!) would be lovely!


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Tom! I see new links are up on Starborn's website of new litters but I can't open them. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just made those pages last night. I went to bed before I put anything on the pages. We took pictures yesterday, so hopefully we'll have time to work on it today.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

My Toby (Littermate to Brio) can go 3 weeks without brushing and have very little matting. Of course, it does take me longer than 10 minutes to get them out, I am no Pam King!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nomi had three half-sisters to Tibby last night. These by Posh. All three are some sort of interesting color, but we're not sure what they are yet. 

Tibby has grown into a wonderful example of a Havanese. She went to her first handling class last week, and it looks like she's going to take to it just fine.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Nomi had three half-sisters to Tibby last night. These by Posh. All three are some sort of interesting color, but we're not sure what they are yet.
> 
> Tibby has grown into a wonderful example of a Havanese. She went to her first handling class last week, and it looks like she's going to take to it just fine.


We met Tibby last week when we dropped off Maccabee. Tibby is as sweet as she is cute.

Ditto on the easy to care for coat. Maccabee can go a few weeks between brushings, although I generally don't let that happen. The only time I've had any problem with matting was during the period he was recovering from surgery and blowing coat at the same time.

Tom: Congrats on Nomi's litter. I can't believe he had three pups, she looked tiny.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Nomi had another litter so soon. Congratulations, that's great! I am surprised, though. Isn't that unusual for Starborn? Hope all is well and looking forward to seeing the colors of the litter.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It depends on how far apart their heat cycles are, and how quick they bounce back. We don't breed any of them every heat, except for maybe Blanchi, whose heats are over a year apart. Usually, we breed two heats back to back and then skip one. 

Some of the experts say they're better off to breed every cycle, but we like to give them a break. Pam makes all those decisions, and I never question her judgment on the dogs. She understands how they think, and how they feel.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the new little ones! Lokk forward to pictures!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Forgot to ask you, Tom, if the other two litters have gone off to their forever homes. I imagine they must have by now if they were born in early June.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Two families wanted us to keep their puppy longer, since they had things come up. They leave this weekend. This has not worked out the best for us, since we are keeping Tucker (formerly Cosmic). 

It wasn't fair to the other two for him to spend time out in the house by himself while they stayed in the puppy room. They have all spent time out in the yard and in the house together, but we're behind in the training that we would normally do on one when it's by itself to start.

I doubt it really will matter in the long run, but I like doing it the way we have all along.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tucker (Cosmic) seems to be a Posh look alike. Nice choice.

What is the coloring of Astro and Truena? Are they both Black and Tan?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, black and tan. The tan will most likely turn silver.

Tucker is a Posh clone. You can put their puppy pictures side by side up through all the weeks up to Tucker's age, and not tell them apart, including every marking.

It looks lilke Posh produced Red puppies with Nomi. We're still not sure, but I don't know what else the colors are. One is like Tibby, but the others look like clear red.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

ADORABLE!!!!


----------

